# Canon pixma ip4500



## peedee (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a problem with my canon pixma ip4500. When I try to print a message comes up saying there is a paper jam in the outlet tray that I need to clear before it will print, but there is no jam and I can't find a way past this. In case my computer was in a loop I have uninstalled and re-installed the printer and I still get the message.

Any ideas?

Thanks

PD


----------



## tandaman (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a similar problem. The amber LED flashes 3 times constantly and the message comes up that the front printer door is closed and/or I have a paper jam which is not the case. I think it is a micro-switch on the door but I dont want to touch it 'cos it's still under warranty but I cannot find my receipt.

tandaman


----------



## Foiltecher (Oct 6, 2008)

I have solved this same problem on my ip4300 but I am unfamiliar with the ip4500 so can only offer an in principle solution
The ip4500 is the replacement for the ip4300 so there might be some similarities 
In the case of the ip4300 Canon uses an open/close output tray microswitch system that is engaged when the output tray is open.
There is a small plastic projection at the back of the tray hinge which closes the switch when the door is open, this projection easily broken off if too much downwards pressure is exerted on the tray while it is open
the solution is simple to solder the leads together now the printer thinks the tray is always open
Now for the hard bit if you are not a technician of some sort and you are doing this for the first time, getting the covers off to fix the problem and getting them back on again will be impossible for some


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Have you actually checked for a paper jam? You need to turn the printer over and there is an inspection door there. Open it and look for any paper in there - remove if found. The actual instructions for doing this is in the manual on the CD.


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

The ip4500 is not that old, and you may still be under warranty. Give Canon a call and see what they say. If you get good information on how to solve this from them, please post it here..and good luck!!


----------

